# what dishwasher should I buy?



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have mid line Bosch about 8 years old and love it, 5 people and a dog so plenty of dishes at least 2 full loads a day. The bosch had a defective circuit board several years ago which I researched on line and fixed myself ..cold solder joint. Otherwise it would have been an exspensive fix...$300 or so ,but it does a great job, super quiet, etc
Hands down I would buy another one. I think you can buy a basic model for $500 or maybe less. There is no exposed heating element, which I like.
Go out and kick a few tires, open close some doors and look at fit and finish. Cheap is disposable. I think Bosch is now built in US so don`t know if it`s still the same quality but worth a look for sure.
Don't know if LG and Samsung are building dishwashers yet but their other appliances look pretty impressive...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I agree the Bosch is an excellent dishwasher, never had any problems with them when I install them with the kitchen remodels. the customers love them. if your looking for another brand make sure you get one with the SS liner. it helps to create more heat during the cleaning cycle, then the plastic liner. I Also find that the SS there is no water marks left on the drinking glasses when we empty the dishwasher. Just my opinion. BOB


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

3rd vote for Bosch. We don't even look at the plates or glasses when emptying it. Can barely hear it running but I think all dishwashers are quieter now because of the insulation required by energy codes. No exposed heating element.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Well you already had 1 & probably don't want another. My vote is for high end kitchenaid.. thermador..


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

We have a Kitchen-Aid Architect II series and love it. My wife want a suite of appliances that all match so our other option would of been a Bosch.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Blowes is running a 10% of Bosch promotion right - now. Sigh. We're going to keep the KitchenAid and fix it for later. 

My husband says, one day.. he'll live the dream... Two dishwashers!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Got the Mid-level Bosch SHE 45M -we had some price creep - We wanted to spend 500$ - they didn't have the $500 model in stock and the next one up $600+ had the some of the nicer options - adjustable top rack/half load/lower dB rating.

It installed very easily - I've loaded it up with every dirty dish in the house (almost everything fit in one load - four + days of dirty dishes) and is most certainly quieter than the old Kitchen Aid.

Plus the energy rating on this is $25/year. That's right... per year.

I'll post to let you know how it washed.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> My husband says, one day.. he'll live the dream... Two dishwashers!


Doesn't he have that already ? :wink: :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Apparently not, at Lowes today he said, "Living the Dream" over and over again, under his breath.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

But he has the Bosch.....and_....you_ :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Full load of dishes on 'normal wash' came out piping hot (like WOW!) and squeaky clean.


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> Got the Mid-level Bosch SHE 45M -we had some price creep - We wanted to spend 500$ - they didn't have the $500 model in stock and the next one up $600+ had the some of the nicer options - adjustable top rack/half load/lower dB rating.
> 
> It installed very easily - I've loaded it up with every dirty dish in the house (almost everything fit in one load - four + days of dirty dishes) and is most certainly quieter than the old Kitchen Aid.
> 
> ...


Good buy with the Bosch. The wife and I just remodeled our kitchen, mostly done by us, a friend and one family member. We went with the Bosch Evolution SHE98M05UC and are very happy we did. Quiet, like you can barely hear it from one room over and cleans very well. It's rated for, get this, $19 per year operating costs. Crazy!

Happy dishwashing.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

clintb said:


> Good buy with the Bosch. The wife and I just remodeled our kitchen, mostly done by us, a friend and one family member. We went with the Bosch Evolution SHE98M05UC and are very happy we did. Quiet, like you can barely hear it from one room over and cleans very well. It's rated for, get this, $19 per year operating costs. Crazy!
> 
> Happy dishwashing.


Keep in mind operating costs vary greatly depending on how you heat water and what your energy rate is... I would REALLY love to know who the H E L L lives in the "average" area where these annual figures are reality... 

AT any rate good play by play to Leah... at 2pm she was saying the old will get fixed and no new DW this go round, and by 8pm she broke hubby right down to the sniveling coward he really is. :thumbup:


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Keep in mind operating costs vary greatly depending on how you heat water and what your energy rate is... I would REALLY love to know who the H E L L lives in the "average" area where these annual figures are reality...
> 
> AT any rate good play by play to Leah... at 2pm she was saying the old will get fixed and no new DW this go round, and by 8pm she broke hubby right down to the sniveling coward he really is. :thumbup:


Very true, and to be quite honest, since we're new to the area, I haven't checked the breakdown of our KW/h. I figure the dishwasher, with its very efficient operation, is much better than the plethora of leaks in the structure, thus those get my attention first. 

The joys of home ownership. :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> AT any rate good play by play to Leah... at 2pm she was saying the old will get fixed and no new DW this go round, and by 8pm she broke hubby right down to the sniveling coward he really is. :thumbup:


Truth be told, he broke me down. I don't mind washing dishes by hand. Plus I've worked so hard to get the old Kitchen Aid working - I JUST replaced the heating element and control unit two weeks ago - that it really burns my butt to retire it right now! GRRRR! I would have stuck with it, but it sure is nice to watch DH load the new dishwasher!


----------

